# Roland V-Drums TD9-KX (SX in the US) on order!



## Shorty (May 21, 2008)

The time has come to scratch the drum itch I have had for probably 15 plus years. Got a bit of disposable cash to play with and feel the need. Tried a set of the TD9-K (difference is no mesh toms) and fell in love 

They are due in stock at my local skinbashers shop on Friday for my collection


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 21, 2008)

Nice score. The Roland shit is top notch. I have a TD-12 module and it fucking rocks. I'm also working on slowly replacing all my Pintech cymbals with Roland ones. I just scored the VH-11 hates, and a ride and crash. Right now I'm running pintech mesh heads, which aren't on par with the Roland stuff, so I may get some Roland mesh pads at some point. I find the piezo's are dying in the Pintech ones and it's not nearly as sensitive as my friends Roland pads.


----------



## Uber Mega (May 21, 2008)

Nice dude! They look awesome. I'm hoping to get a mesh head Roland kit soon aswell, maybe a TD-6KX, although i might just build one up with no module rather than getting a kit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 21, 2008)

I think it's probably cheaper to try and find a used kit that's already assembled. I've been piecing mine together, and I have a bunch of extra shit that I don't think I can sell, and I've spent more than I should have. If you can find a used TD-12 or something, I say go for that (depending on your budget of course).


----------



## Shorty (May 29, 2008)

Got my TD9 yesterday. Absolutely love 'em 

I have however realised that it's been a long time since I played and I am rubbish now. The other guitarist came over yesterday night to jam and declared "congratulations mate, you have gone from being the strongest member of the band to the weakest" 

Drum lessons every wednesday are now booked, I have a lot of work to do! Better start writing some less complex songs for a bit


----------



## Shorty (Jun 30, 2008)

I am tempted to post a video if anyone wants to be hideously judgemental 

Anyone wanna critique my 4 weeks progress?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 30, 2008)

DO IT hahaha


----------

